# Fun and silly



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

I just though I would share this video of the start of weaving through my legs backwards. We have only been working on this for 3-4 sessions but it is coming along. Soon I will just reward with food instead of luring then we will change to toy. At that point if I can stay on my feet and upright - it will be a cool little trick. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVrMVXYJkgE


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Patty Beck said:


> I just though I would share this video of the start of weaving through my legs backwards. We have only been working on this for 3-4 sessions but it is coming along. Soon I will just reward with food instead of luring then we will change to toy. At that point if I can stay on my feet and upright - it will be a cool little trick.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVrMVXYJkgE



I think you put the link for the other video here ...


----------



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

Dang it.... This should be the right one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rLN8gqX3zE


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

What amazes me more than anything is that you got that horse between your legs!  Nice work.


----------



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> What amazes me more than anything is that you got that horse between your legs!  Nice work.


Ha ha - yes he is a tall guy. LOL


----------

